# crow hunting pellet gun?



## the_rookie

i was wondering could i kill one with my shadow 1000 with a 4 power scope the gun is 1000 fps advertise anybody got any tips on pellet weight or wear to shoot at a crow what part of the body


----------



## take EM' close

well i usually just shoot them out my window in my room. They come in every morning and eat my dogs food which is right under my window so I just take the screen out and crack it open a little bit. I use a .177 cal pellet and I have just a regular old pump up pellet gun that I pump it about 15 times and shoot them anywhere from the lower neck to the EYE ball. If you shoot them in the body, it wont kill them but it will knock them just enough to where they cant fly but they will run away into the thickest cover (or the neighboors yard :lol: ) My friend has a .22 cal pellet gun and he shoots them from about 35 yards away and drops them....though he has a 6 power scope on it and you have to hit them right in the top of them head or they will just fly off or run away. Hope this helped!! :beer:


----------



## the_rookie

yeah ok ill definitly go for a head shot :sniper: but anyways what should i use to get them to come to me i do my own ka ka sounds but doesnt work lol


----------



## Mud15

if u want buy some crow decoys and hang them on trees and buy a crow call. once they see the ones in the trees and here u cawing the others will fly right to them i have seen this manyt times with live birds. and i have shot crows out my backdoor with a crossman 650 fps pellet gun one shot to the chest he flew 5 yards and died on a brush pile.


----------

